# SSgt Patrick F. Kutschback 10SFG Afghanistan



## Alvitr (Nov 13, 2007)

Staff Sgt. Patrick F. Kutschbach, 25, of McKees Rocks, Pa., died Nov. 10 in Bagram, Afghanistan, from wounds suffered in Tagab, Afghanistan, when his vehicle was struck by a rocket propelled grenade and small arms fire. He was assigned to the 1st Battalion, 10th Special Forces Group, Stuttgart, Germany. 

RIP


----------



## LibraryLady (Nov 13, 2007)

RIP SSG Kutschbach

Prayers out to your family and brothers in arms

LL


----------



## AWP (Nov 13, 2007)

Blue Skies.


----------



## Chopstick (Nov 13, 2007)

RIP


----------



## ROS (Nov 13, 2007)

Rest in peace.


----------



## Gypsy (Nov 13, 2007)

Rest in Peace, SSG Kutschbach.


----------



## bicque (Nov 13, 2007)

RIP SSG


----------



## tova (Nov 13, 2007)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Ravage (Nov 14, 2007)

Rest in peace


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 14, 2007)

RIP.


----------



## elle (Nov 14, 2007)

Rest In Peace.

Prayers to his family.


----------



## car (Nov 14, 2007)

RIP Soldier.


----------



## 0699 (Nov 15, 2007)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## ShipAhoy (Nov 20, 2007)

RIP Soldier.

He was buried next to his close friend Army Sgt. Russell A. Kurtz.

Just to let everyone know the Patriot Guard Riders were at his funeral to show thier respect.


----------



## Mikko1208 (Nov 20, 2007)

Rest In Peace


----------



## Rabid Badger (Dec 20, 2007)

*RIP Brother.*



> RIP Soldier.
> 
> He was buried next to his close friend Army Sgt. Russell A. Kurtz.
> 
> Just to let everyone know the Patriot Guard Riders were at his funeral to show thier respect.



and thank you! PGR.....


----------



## x SF med (Dec 20, 2007)

RIP, Brother.  DOL.


----------



## 0699 (Dec 21, 2007)

Damn.

RIP Warrior.


----------

